

Generalized Covert Data Exfiltration with Funtenna - asquabventured
https://www.blackhat.com/us-15/briefings.html#emanate-like-a-boss-generalized-covert-data-exfiltration-with-funtenna

======
noipv4
[http://ossmann.blogspot.ch/2013/01/funtenna.html](http://ossmann.blogspot.ch/2013/01/funtenna.html)

------
jomtung
Here's the repo -
[https://github.com/funtenna/REF_DESIGN](https://github.com/funtenna/REF_DESIGN)

------
stevejones
I am immediately reminded of
[http://zapatopi.net/mindguard/](http://zapatopi.net/mindguard/)

